# ATTN: RO BUNNIES ONLY! NEW FORUM!



## Pipp (Apr 4, 2007)

We're going to be adding one more forum to Rabbits Only, and this one will be for... rabbits only! 

Tentatively titled 'Bunny Chat', it's going to be a place for ourbunnies to chat among themselves -- plot revolts, flirt and set upbunny dates, demand more treats,complain about us inefficientbunny slaves, brag about their latest chew exploits, relate tailsabouttheir latest adventuresand whatever elsethey'd like. 

Stay tooned!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2007)

I feel like a kid waiting for this one.


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 4, 2007)

*Its about time! I get tired of mom talking about me and then I have to go into my blog and set things straight. 

Speaking of bunny exploits - I shocked mom and dad today. I OPENED theNIC gate into the rabbitry and hopped over it (2 NIC things high withthe top one opening - they thought they could keep ME out)...and thenwent outside.

Of course, I waited for mom to come and lift me over the barriers forthe playarea - I didn't want to waste my energy jumping that when Iwanted to binky in the grass.

So come on buns - join me in creating our OWN exploits! Spring is coming here in Texas...I'm ready to revolt!

(Remember the Alamo...whatever that is?)

The BunFather

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance: - to mom for talking about me all the time!

Pipp wrote:*


> it's going to be aplace for our bunnies to chat among themselves -- plot revolts, flirtand set up bunny dates, demand more treats,complain about usinefficient bunny slaves, brag about their latest chew exploits, relatetails abouttheir latest adventuresand whatever elsethey'd like.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 4, 2007)

So um.. Misty has just informed me that she madea username (Misty), but the confirmation email went into my trash in myemail, and I did not have a chance to confirm the address for her.

Is it possible for someone to resend the confirmation note and I will keep an eye out for it (for Misty of course).

_________
Nadia


----------



## Haley (Apr 4, 2007)

Do we have a confirmation email? I didnt think we did. Did you try logging in?


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah.. and it says the username has to beconfirmed... to check my email inbox.. ?? Maybe just deleteit and I will remake it and look for the email when it comes in...


----------



## Haley (Apr 4, 2007)

okay, youre right. I never noticed that before.What was her username? I checked for Misty and its not showing up. Youcould probably just Register again with that name... see if that works.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 4, 2007)

*Haley wrote:*


> okay, youre right. I never noticed that before. What was herusername? I checked for Misty and its not showing up. You couldprobably just Register again with that name... see if thatworks.



tried already - says the name is taken. haha. Ok she will just come up with another username.


----------



## Princess Misty (Apr 4, 2007)

I like this name better anyways - now all my subjects will know who the Princess is...

Princess M


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 4, 2007)

All hail Princess Misty.

i told my husband to do one for the bunnies. I think he used the wrong email.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 4, 2007)

OMG I love this idea!!:great:

The girls are on at me to make them an account.:rollseyes


----------



## MissBea (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, it is about time this forum allowed us to have our say.

Where do I go to tell all the dirt about Tiny and the others? Oh wait...it isn't open yet.

Well...as soon as it opens...I'll be there....I may even wear my Easter bonnet for the occasion (but don't tell mom).

*Miss Bea*


----------



## Mr. Tumnus (Apr 4, 2007)

*MissBea wrote:*


> Well...as soon as it opens...I'll be there....I may evenwear my Easter bonnet for the occasion (but don't tell mom).


Miss Bea, 

I am requesting that you and Tiny cease and desist with your easterbonnet photos. You see, we have a small problemup here inMichigan. Momwas looking at your photos and saying "ooh" and"aah". Then she looked at me andsaid "youre next, Tummy" (Ihate when she calls me that!). 

Anyway, Im afraid shes going to dress me up again. I mean, did you_*see*_ the Christmas photos? I've got an image to uphold!

So, to all you bunnies allowing your mommies to dress you up. Stop giving my mom ideas!

Thanks 

-Mr. Tumnus


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 4, 2007)

The girls have created their own, and will be reporting here shortly to let you know they're allowed online now!! 

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## NZminilops (Apr 4, 2007)

I love love LOVE this idea!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 4, 2007)

SparkyandScooter have their own board name. Are they invited????


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 4, 2007)

this could be fun! too bad i cant have 2accounts open at once. tabetha will get an account as soon as thethread opens. this is like aina's blog with ronnie and sky only it isgoing to be bunnies talking to bunnies! COOL!


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 4, 2007)

HEY THE THREAD JUST OPENED UP!!!!!!


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 4, 2007)

Okay this is just the cutest idea!!hahaha can't wait to see what the buns have to say. I mustmake my buns a username. I'm sure they've got A LOTto say hehehehe


----------



## Snuggy (Apr 4, 2007)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> SparkyandScooter have their own board name. Are they invited????


Of course! Sparky and Scooter are bunny celebrities around here. 

Let them on the computer, Miss Patti!


----------



## polly (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello i am Saffy i have nabbed mums computer andwas wondering if you can help me get my own account, mum is reallystupid with computers and she has the forum page in her favourites soshe doesn't have to log in every time and she has told me she can'tremember her password so thinks if she logs out she won't get back in.Really she is going to have to get lessons cause dad gets annoyed withher if she has to interrupt him to much!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey Peapoo here! and let me just say its abouttime us bunnies got our own place! i hope that confirmation email comesbefore Petey messes up my name! hes not to good on the computer


----------



## Petey_bunny (Apr 7, 2007)

hey i do just fine on this thing! but anyway i got my usernaim now so i wont mess with urs

Petey:bunnydance:


----------

